# Don't make my silence deceive you



## thedriver51

privet !

How can i translate " Don't make my silence deceives you  " in Russian ?
I tried to do it by myself but not sure if i am right " Не делайте мое молчание обманываете вас "

спасибо


----------



## gvozd

You didn't provide the context, but I think the best choice would be



> Пусть моё молчание не вводит вас в заблуждение


----------



## Paulfromitaly

thedriver51 said:


> How can i translate " Don't make my silence *deceive* you  "



Deceive, not deceives.


----------



## Real_

thedriver51 said:


> privet !
> How can i translate " Don't make my silence deceives you  " in Russian ?
> I tried to do it by myself but not sure if i am right " Не делайте мое молчание обманываете вас "
> спасибо


 Очень близко к тексту, но немного коряво (но Вас очень поймут), это так:
 Не делай так, что моё молчание обманывает тебя.
 Либо:
 Не делайте так, что моё молчание обманывает Вас. 

Это может быть что угодно (по контексту), например:
- Не задавай глупых вопросов, чтобы тебя не обманывали.

Но наиболее правильный ответ, я думаю, будет такой:
1) Не делай так, чтобы моё молчание тебя не обманывало.
Don't make so that my silence wasn't deceiving you.
2) Не делай так, чтобы моё молчание тебя не обмануло.
Don't make so that my silence didn't deceive you. 

ps: но эти (the last ones) похожи, скорее на перевод афоризма, например, одного из суфиев - Аль-Газали.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Real_ said:


> Очень близко к тексту, но немного коряво (но Вас очень поймут), это так:
> Не делай так, что моё молчание обманывает тебя.
> Либо:
> Не делайте так, что моё молчание обманывает Вас.
> ..........


Sorry, but that is broken Ruissian (both the examples and the text before them). No native Russian speaks like that.


gvozd's version is accurate if the 'you" is either plural or formal. 
If the "you" is singular and informal, then *Пусть моё молчание не вводит тебя в заблуждение 
*


----------



## Real_

rusita preciosa said:


> Sorry, but that is broken Ruissian (both the examples and the text before them). No native Russian speaks like that.*
> *


  That was a direct translation.
(another and correct translation has been given below at that post). 
с "гвоздём" я не согласен - так можно надумать что угодно.
i'm not agree with gwozd, like that you can imagine whatever you like.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Real_,

Perhaps you have misunderstood the original English sentence. 

You labeled your sentence "Не делай так, чтобы моё молчание тебя не обманывало" as "the most correct option", but not only is it extremely awkward with the double negative, its meaning is different from the original.


----------



## Real_

Вообще, более правильный и почти дословный перевод будет такой:
_Don't make my silence deceives you. - it is not correct._ (i think so.)
_*Don't make my silence to deceive you.*_ - this is much better. 
_*Не заставляй моё молчание обманывать тебя.*_

But this one:
Пусть моё молчание не вводит вас в заблуждение.
is like that:
Let my silence not to deceive you.


----------



## gvozd

Real_ said:


> _*Не заставляй моё молчание обманывать тебя.*_



Мне, право, очень неловко, но тем не менее. Скажите, пожалуйста, русский - ваш родной язык?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Real_ said:


> Вообще, более правильный и почти дословный перевод будет такой:
> _Don't make my silence deceives you. - it is not correct._ (i think so.)
> _*Don't make my silence to deceive you.*_ - this is much better.
> _*Не заставляй моё молчание обманывать тебя.*_
> 
> But this one:
> Пусть моё молчание не вводит вас в заблуждение.
> is like that:
> Let my silence not to deceive you.



Это семантическая калька с английского, а обратный перевод на английский ("let... not TO deceive") ещё и грамматически неправилен. 
Заставить что-то сделать ("насильственным образом") можно только людей и зверей, в расширенном значении и, скажем, химические реагенты или какие-либо другие вещественные предметы (заставить корабль отклониться от курса), но не абстрактные нематериальные вещи вроде молчания.
Уже не говорю о том, что "обманывать" в данном случае не подходит - подходит только "вводить в заблуждение"

Поэтому версия Гвоздя и Руситы единственно адекватная.


----------



## gvozd

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Заставить что-то сделать ("насильственным образом") можно только людей и зверей, в расширенном значении и, скажем, химические реагенты или какие-либо другие вещественные предметы (заставить корабль отклониться от курса), но не абстрактные нематериальные вещи вроде молчания.



Ну, это, по-моему, уже перебор. "Душа поёт", "мысли скачут" - невозможные предложения, если следовать ходу вашей мысли. Но это не так, вы ведь знаете. Другое дело, что требуется чувство языка, чтобы понимать, в какой ситуации уместно использовать тот или иной глагол.


----------



## Ёж!

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Заставить что-то сделать ("насильственным образом") можно только людей и зверей, в расширенном значении и, скажем, химические реагенты или какие-либо другие вещественные предметы (заставить корабль отклониться от курса), но не абстрактные нематериальные вещи вроде молчания.


    Я думаю, проблема не в этом («он заставил свою гордость смириться»). Проблема в том, что можно только заставить активно чем-то заниматься. Джон ложится спать вполне активно, корабль сходит с курса тоже активно (он постоянно что-то делает, куда-то движется), реагенты, когда участвуют в химической реакции, и они активно задействованы в процессе, и гордость тоже умеет прониматься кое-какими делишками — например, смириваться. Но молчание не способно активно участвовать в процессе обмана. Его никак нельзя заставить это сделать. Это всё равно что просить стенку обаскетболиться — ничего не выйдет, бессмысленно. И, кстати, заставить душу петь тоже, по-моему, невозможно — не по своей воле она поёт.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

gvozd said:


> Ну, это, по-моему, уже перебор. "Душа поёт", "мысли скачут" - невозможные предложения, если следовать ходу вашей мысли. Но это не так, вы ведь знаете. Другое дело, что требуется чувство языка, чтобы понимать, в какой ситуации уместно использовать тот или иной глагол.



А кто сказал, что ход моей мысли нужно заводить дальше, чем я его уже завёл?

Вот у Ежа! ход мысли правильный.


----------



## gvozd

Ёж! said:


> И, кстати, заставить душу петь тоже, по-моему, невозможно — не по своей воле она поёт.



Логично. Ничто её не заставляет, но поёт, тем не менее, не по своей воле.


----------



## Ёж!

Если бы пела по своей воле, то можно было бы заставить душу проявить волю и попеть. А так как она следует не воле, а случайностям жизни, то и заставить её петь невозможно. Всё как по Толстому — природа власти связана с желанием кого-либо подчиниться, чтобы переложить моральную ответственность на заставляющего.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

На самом деле всё в том, что человек пытается перенести типичный для английского языка оборот в русский, и из этого, конечно, ничего путного не выходит.

(don't) [make]1 [sth.]2 [make sth.]3 
(don't) [make]1 [my silence] [deceive you]3

Это такой оборот, который даже в относительно близкие структурно языки (романские и немецкий) не переводится дословно.

В некоторых языках из вышеупомянутых различается "заставление" и "допущение" - например, во французском это faire qqn/qqch faire qqch, laisser qqn/qqch faire qqch. В немецком стандартный оборот - jdn./ etw. etw. machen lassen , но такой нюанс как во французском тоже возможен, только не с помощью служебного глагола, а с помощью смыслового (jdn. zwingen, etw. zu tun/machen).
Есть ещё нюансы по части положительного и отрицательного повелительного наклонения, но это и так уже выходит за рамки данной темы (и форума).

Кстати, в англйиском предлолжении, если быть совсем точными, надо заменить make на let.
И, как сказано выше, есть небольшая, но важная разница между "обманывать" и "вводить в заблуждение".


----------



## Ёж!

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Кстати, в англйиском предлолжении, если быть совсем точными, надо заменить make на let.
> И, как сказано выше, есть небольшая, но важная разница между "обманывать" и "вводить в заблуждение".


Если учесть смысловую близость между _let_ и _пусть_, русский перевод можно считать практически дословным.


----------



## Fortunio

Есть и другие подходы к переводу этой фразы.
Например:
Мне не хочется (я не хочу), чтобы ты поняла мое молчание превратно.
Ты не должна превратно воспринимать мое молчание.
Я молчу, но не хочу тебя обманывать...
Я молчу, но пойми меня правильно...
Мне лично последний вариант нравится больше всего.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Почему именно понялА, должнА и т. д.?


----------



## Fortunio

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Почему именно понялА, должнА и т. д.?


Вы правы, женский род получился сам собой
И если эта фраза обращена к мужчине, то будет "понял" и "должен"...


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Или - "должны", "поняли", если форма обращения вежливая.


----------

